# Can I pump water through a submersible pump?



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is a question for the water pump folks. 
Can I hook up a hand pump to the same pipe as my submersible pump is on and pump water through it? I would T off the main poly line and put a ball valve at the hand pump and one on the line to the house. Workable?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you could valve the hand pump into your plumbing, but you would want to have a tap open so that you didn't have to pump against pressure. would sure beat carrying the water in buckets,


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Remember a suction style hand pump(or any suction pump) will only lift water 25 feet.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Will a pump like this pump through a submersible?

http://www.simplepump.com/PRICING/Example-System-Pricing.html

Obviously this would be used if there was no power to run the submersible.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

That pump does not work "through a submersible". It has to be mounted on top of the well casing as it has rods and pipe that go in to the water in the well. It uses none of you existing pipe(except the well casing).


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I would expect the answer to your question is, no. It is going to depend on the construction of your pump. Any pump will increase the restriction on the line when it is off. Some pumps will completely restrict flow when off. 

I would expect a second line in the same well to be a more effective answer. If nothing else you would get more water with less effort.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks all, kinda what I was figurin but opinions from those with more experience is alway good. Thanks again!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You have a deep well (apparently). What you want to do, can only be done on a shallow well(25 feet or less). The pump you posted above will likely work for you but must be installed as per their instructions(separate pipe and mounted on top of well). There are several pumps like the one you found (Bison, Monitor, etc.) that will work for you but must be installed like above.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

What everyone said is correct, I don't want to confuse the issue but if a rod type pump is in place it is/may be possible to install a submersible below the cylinder. It can get complicated depending on how things are setup but with check valves (or even without) it can be possible to pump through or around the cylinder with minimal problems. This is not a standard setup as far as I know but it can work.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess that I misunderstood the OP , my comment was based on putting a pump, like a simple pump which is designed to fit in the casing along side the lines for a submersible and it could then be teed into the water system above ground.


----------

